# sh -> auto accept default OPTIONS



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2011)

If I want to accept the default OPTIONS, I just press the letter 'o' (without enter)

Now I want to script it:
In target port's directory:

```
make rmconfig

# We are configuring port, for a first time
make config << MyEND o
MyEND
```

heredoc doesn't work!
I get a hanging dialog.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2011)

Just set BATCH. See ports(7).


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2011)

Doesn't work!

```
make -DBATCH config
```
I still get dialog prompt.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2011)

I've figured it out!

```
make config <<MyEND
o
MyEND
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2011)

Seeker said:
			
		

> Doesn't work!
> 
> ```
> make -DBATCH config
> ...


Duh! The config target IS the dialog.


```
make -DBATCH install
```

No need to set options if you're going to use the defaults.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2011)

I know all that!
I've already told you, what my goal/aim was.
Thx_!_


----------



## SirDice (Jul 6, 2011)

If you want to accept the default options there's no need to do a config.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 6, 2011)

"make config; press enter; make install" is functionally equivalent to "make -DBATCH install"

Either you're not describing what you want to do in enough detail, or we're not explaining things well enough.


----------

